# New - Bassbomber 3



## mike4500 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi guys - I've decided to give kayaking a go as I'm tired of catching nothing from shore. Bought a Bassbomber 3 online and thinking of maiden voyage from Leis Park on the North Pine tomorrow morning. Would welcome company from anybody that knows what they're doing! Cheers, Mike


----------



## mike4500 (Sep 4, 2014)

Or maybe Bob Bell Park on the South Pine???


----------



## teckee7 (Mar 30, 2009)

How did your Bassbomber go?


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to AKFF. The place needs some new blood atm.


----------



## mike4500 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi guys - went from Bob Bell on the South Pine and the yak went well and I got back dry, but fishless. I'm a bit if an awkward paddler, but im hoping that will improve. I didnt realise that the South Pine was so nice & peaceful - I really enjoyed the serenity (aahh, the serenity) and will be back there again this weekend better armed to land some swimming things. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Mike

Glad you enjoyed the serenity

Welcome to AKFF


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum mate. I am keen to read some trip reports from your area.


----------

